# Exide batteries - cwmbran 2011



## HIGHHEELS3011 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there again, didnt get many responses from my last post unfortunately, so I hope this one is a bit better for you. It is still only my 2nd visit though!!

Went to have a snoop around Exide Batteries in Cwmbran. Wasn't expecting it to be so big!!

Exide Batteries 91,000sq ft distribution centre in Pontypool closed around 2002 with the loss of 170 jobs,
xide was founded by W.W. Gibbs in 1888 and was then called Electric Storage Battery Company. Gibbs purchased the ideas and patents of inventor Clement Payen to make the storage battery a commercial product. Gibbs targeted electric lighting companies so they could use the storage batteries to provide services to their customers

In 1900, the company developed a product of greater capacity and less weight for elecric taxicabs. This battery was the first to bear the name Exide, short for "Excellent Oxide"

Exide entered the dry-cell battery industry in 1957 when it acquired the Ray-O-Vac Company, then the second largest producer of dry-cell batteries in the US. Following the acquisition of the Wisconsin Battery Company, Exide started producing motorcycle and specialty batteries

In 1987, it acquired General Battery Corporation and in 2000 Exide acquired GNB Technologies, a leading North American supplier of automotive batteries, Two years later Exide filed for bankruptcy after compiling a debt of $2.5 billion as a result of the recent acquisitions.

Thats about all the history I can find so here is the pics.

OOOO...before I forget when we went there it was easy to get in but there were 2 vehicles round the back. We were cheeky and just walked straight in. We could here the boys up on the roof banging and assumed they were pikies. Then suddenly there they were in front of us. They asked us what we were doing there so we said we are just looking. I asked them what they were doing and they said WOKING!!

However on a return visit to the site alot of the entrances and been bricked up! So they may have been workies they may have been pikies who knows!! As far as im aware though there is no security.

Sweet!!




DSCF0063 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0054 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0044 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0064 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0050 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0047 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0065 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0060 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0067 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/valleys/5337052381/" title="DSCF0058 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5244/5337052381_7625c31576.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSCF0058" /></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/valleys/5337048143/" title="DSCF0052 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5207/5337048143_6d622314fd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSCF0052" /></a>



DSCF0046 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0048 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0042 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr

You see the blue door in this picture this is one of the doors the boys were cementing with bricks!! ???

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/valleys/5337699324/" title="DSCF0062 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5337699324_7e9c8d6b00.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSCF0062" /></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/valleys/5337090589/" title="DSCF0061 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5337090589_b30bf5ac66.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSCF0061" /></a>



DSCF0057 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0066 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0053 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0043 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0045 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0089 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0088 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr

That's it guys. Well worth a visit I dont know how many of the doors have been bricked up but it woulxd be interesting to find out so if anyone is in the area and would like to meet up let us know!


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 13, 2011)

Saw this appear on here a few months ago. Must get my arse in gear and get here quick if I want to see it.

Oh and dont worry too much about the lack of coments on your other report, not everything interests everyone. For example houses dont interest me in the slightest but then others here are fascinated by them.

Thanks for bringing it to our attention about the builders.


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 13, 2011)

They are working in there, they have to keep making it safe, probably mine or VW report you seen last year, did you do rechem next door, thats the money. If you want to have a butchers give me a shout, I only live a 5 min walk from there.


----------



## HIGHHEELS3011 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Ruperra*

No worries, thanks for loooking.


----------



## HIGHHEELS3011 (Jan 13, 2011)

*exide*

No I wasnt sure whether the place next door was empty or not. It certainly looks it but there were cars in there? Is it definitely empty?


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeahdefinately, people park in there, but me and Vw spent a while in there and turning things on and off lol.


----------

